# Roval Fusee SL 25 wheelset?



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

Have a chance to pick up a very lightly used set for $500 - list on Specialized site is $800. Thinking of replacing the stock Mavic CXP22 wheels that came on my 2011 Secteur Comp. I ride mostly in rolling hills of Central NJ. Nothing tremendous from a climb standpoint, but hills are a part of the typical ride. I'm 170lbs and don't mash ultra-hard - if at all. Just thinking taking 800-1000g or so off the bike might be a good idea as a first upgrade. Plan on using 25c tires on these. Appreciate any thoughts folks might have.










•Front hub: carbon center tube with alloy flanges
•Q/R: 106g/set
•Roval titanium quick releases
•Equipped with Shimano 9/10 speed-compatible cassette body
•Rear hub: CNC-machined alloy body, high quality Swiss-made internals, ratchet and cassette body, and sealed cartridge bearings
•Wheelset: 1495g
•E5 alloy, low-profile, seamless welded and machined rim (21mm W x 24mm H)
•DT Aerospeed 1.8mm bladed spokes
•20/24 spokes: radial front pattern, DoubleDrive rear pattern


----------



## roadie01 (Apr 13, 2010)

The Roval wheels use DT Swiss designed hubs, bladed spokes, and are resonably light for aluminum clinhers. 

I don't have personal experience with the Roval Wheels but can definately say the lighter wheels wheel help not just in climbing. Riding the road is a series of small accelerations, which means up to about 25 MPH lighter is better than more aero. 

My experience is this: I've ridden the Lotoja (206 mile) race for 4 years now, the past three where on Mavic ES wheels at about the same weight as the Rovals. This year I was hit by a truck 5 days before the race and my bike was destroyed. The LBS hooked me up with a 'test' bike from Specialized with Mavic Equip wheels. I could definately feel the difference in weight on the rollers leading up to and on the first climb.


----------



## kabex (Nov 21, 2010)

$500 is decent for a used set but it's not cheap, you can get sub-1500g wheelset for $400 new


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

kabex said:


> you can get sub-1500g wheelset for $400 new


Open to suggestions/recommendations.

Thanks!


----------



## kabex (Nov 21, 2010)

1451g $350
http://bicyclewheelwarehouse.com/ro...lackset-race-ten-wheel-set-1451g/prod_34.html

1354g (one of the lightest clinchers in the world at that weight) for $500

note these are for lighter riders, if you weigh over 200lb you shouldn't be riding light weight wheels


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

kabex said:


> 1451g $350
> http://bicyclewheelwarehouse.com/ro...lackset-race-ten-wheel-set-1451g/prod_34.html
> 
> 1354g (one of the lightest clinchers in the world at that weight) for $500
> ...


170lbs OK?


----------



## kabex (Nov 21, 2010)

RJP Diver said:


> 170lbs OK?


I am no expert but I think it'll be fine. I think the heavier you are the less they last but you're not heavy at all.


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

I popped a spoke on my Roval Fusee SL rear wheel at about 5K miles, during a steep climb. I have also battled some clicking sounds from the spokes from time to time. But overall, they have been a good wheelset and I've been happy with them. Be careful not to draw a negative conclusion due to the broken spoke, as it can happen to just about any wheel. The hubs are good and the wheels stay pretty true. I think I had mine trued twice in 5K miles. 

Today I run the Shimano 7850-24CL wheels on both my bikes and they are a better wheelset in my opinion. Frankly, I can't imagine a better set of wheels. The hubs are a model of precision, they are reasonably aero, and they have a nice feel on the road. I run 25mm tires pumped to 80 lbs and the ride is really nice. 

The 7850's are my recommendation to anyone looking for top shelf clincher wheels, but they are costly. The best prices are through mail order from UK stores. Shimano has the RS80 model which is virtually identical except they do not include carbon reinforcement. They are a touch heavier but, less money. That is the one I would recommend if you can't go over five bills. Still, the Roval Fusee are not bad wheels and you should be satisfied with them.


----------



## adamssss (Mar 22, 2010)

NealH said:


> I popped a spoke on my Roval Fusee SL rear wheel at about 5K miles, during a steep climb. I have also battled some clicking sounds from the spokes from time to time. But overall, they have been a good wheelset and I've been happy with them. Be careful not to draw a negative conclusion due to the broken spoke, as it can happen to just about any wheel. The hubs are good and the wheels stay pretty true. I think I had mine trued twice in 5K miles.
> 
> Today I run the Shimano 7850-24CL wheels on both my bikes and they are a better wheelset in my opinion. Frankly, I can't imagine a better set of wheels. The hubs are a model of precision, they are reasonably aero, and they have a nice feel on the road. I run 25mm tires pumped to 80 lbs and the ride is really nice.
> 
> The 7850's are my recommendation to anyone looking for top shelf clincher wheels, but they are costly. The best prices are through mail order from UK stores. Shimano has the RS80 model which is virtually identical except they do not include carbon reinforcement. They are a touch heavier but, less money. That is the one I would recommend if you can't go over five bills. Still, the Roval Fusee are not bad wheels and you should be satisfied with them.


For the money the rs80's are hard to beat. Basically ultegra hubs and dura ace rim and spokes.


----------

